
I've Just Launched “Pwned Passwords” V2 - el_duderino
https://www.troyhunt.com/ive-just-launched-pwned-passwords-version-2/
======
mtmail
Dated 22 February 2018. Discussion from 2 years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432344)

